# Ecouter la radio avec un iPod Nano 5G posé sur son dock?



## eTeks (3 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un iPod Nano 5G dont j'aimerais écouter la radio quand il est branché sur un dock (non pourvu de cette fonction bien sûr).
Le casque doit être branché pour faire fonctionner la radio et j'imagine que c'est parce que son fil fait office d'antenne. Mais il n'y a pas assez de place pour le jack quand l'iPod est sur son dock. Existe-t-il une solution pour que ça fonctionne quand même ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## eTeks (28 Décembre 2010)

Un p'tit up.
Personne n'a d'idée ?


----------

